# Clomid emergency, all advice welcome!



## Bethlehem (Dec 2, 2013)

Hello ladies, 

I am in day 3 of clomid, I have been prescribed it from days 2 to 6, anyway I took it earlier and my tongue and mouth feel really weird. Tingly and numb, as if i burnt them, My clinic are not open for a few days, can I just stop taking it for now or will it do any damage to me if I don't take it for the five days as prescribed. (Like a cyst or something?)

I don't think it's an allergic reaction, because it is easing now, the pill was broken and I think this is what caused it. I just feel like I want to stop, but is that safe to do so?  All advice welcome as I am afraid to google. Thanks for reading x


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Hey hun
I would think it would be ok to stop if you want hun. It shouldn't effect your cysts. Then ring clinic when it's open for further advice. But I would think best to just stop now. Incase it is an allergic reaction.


----------



## Bethlehem (Dec 2, 2013)

Hello again, just wanted to update, I got in touch with the clinic last week and they told me to continue taking the clomid, so I went today for a scan on day 11 and I have only small follicles but a 45mm cyst.
The clinic told me take pregnyl injection tonight to get rid of the cyst,  but it says on the pregnyl not to take with an ovarian cyst. Can anyone advise, is this normal carry on?


----------



## Bethlehem (Dec 2, 2013)

Also I now think I am totally psychic because I had a feeling I was going to get a cyst!  I have never had one in my life (that I know of.) I am sure they are fairly common, is that average sized for one.


----------



## Bethlehem (Dec 2, 2013)

Yes and I forgot to say this cyst was not there a month ago. I doubt that makes any difference, I just wanted to post because I dont have anywhere else to go to talk about it. Sorry for going on about it and . Thanks again


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Hmm can't really shred any light on the injection or the cyst. What have the clinic said about it? Maybe search NHS website for answers!? Xx


----------

